# neue Fotokamera gesucht



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi, habe aktuell eine Canon Powershot ca 3 Jahre als und nun ist wieder was Neues fällig. Suche eine etwas bessere Kamera bis ca 350,-€ mit der man auch vernünfitige Fotos machen kann, also so eine Bridge Kamera (so nennt man die wohl bevor es zu den dig. Spiegelreflex geht). Hat da einer einen Tipp, es gibt ja so viele ?


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Und wieso keine DSLR?

Naja..wie auch immer - eine Idee wäre zB. die Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ100 _


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

naja eine DSLR kostet doch deutlich mehr, dann noch ein vernünftiges Objektiv...hab noch eine analoge von früher das war schon ein teures Hobby damals


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Okay..wenn du natürlich nicht in weitere Objektive investieren willst , ist das klar - für etwas mehr als 350€ gibts halt ne 1000D mit 18-55mm Kit-Objektiv (wobei das "Kit-Dingens" nicht so der bringer ist) - bist dann aber mit so einer Bridge-Cam besser dran.

die Lumix mal angeschaut?_


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

Jo ist notiert und wird heut abend mal im Laden begutachtet - danke schonmal dafür 
Was hast Du denn für eine ?


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Leider keine - mal schauen was das Geld nach Weihnachten sagt - sofern genug zusammenkommt : Canon EOS 7D

Wenn's weniger wird : Nikon D90 / Canon EOS 50D

--------

Hier mal Beispielbilder von der Lumix : Klick mich!

__--------_
_
/Edit : Hier noch mehr.
_


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

oha so viel kommt nicht in Frage, will erst wieder einsteigen in die Fotografie und sehen obs Spaß macht.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Jo klar - aufjeden Fall ein schönes Hobby..

Denke mal dafür sollte die Lumix ausreichen - Bilder für dich in Ordnung?_


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

jupp danke. bin auch grad bei fotocommunity.de am stöbern da wird die Kamera auch angepriesen - bin mal gespannt aufs testen. Ich will vor Allem Städteaufnahmen machen da ich öfters unterwegs bin, auch recht spontan, da ist eine handliche Kamera besser.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..ne DSLR mit "Immerdrauf" ist dafür auch in Ordnung ;-)

Wichtig ist mir vor allem die Haptik - da simd bei mir die 50D,D90,7D am liebsten.

Aber wie auch immer..laut Google (und da gefundenen Rezensionen) machst du mit der Lumix nichts falsch._


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich stelle mir nur die Frage ob so eine günstige DSLR wohl besser ist als z.B. die Lumix, also z.B.die da


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..wie schon gesagt..die Kit-Objektive sind nicht so der Bringer..bei einer DSLR hat man aber den Vorteil das man genug andere zur Verfügung hat..natürlich kosten die dann auch mehr - dafür gibt es aber auch für jeden Bereich etwas.. (Makro,Tele,UWW,usw.)

Die 1000D an sich ist in Ordnung - gibt natürlich bessere.

Man muss ja nicht sofort 3 bessere Objektive kaufen..aber vllt kann man sich ja eins schenken lassen oder auf was sparen usw..

------

Was wäre denn maximal möglich?

------

Hier mal ein Thread wo es nur um die 1000D geht - die verwendeten Objektive stehen meisst mit dabei._


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

Hm mal heut abend in 1,2 Läden gehen und inspirieren lassen - allerdings ist unser Budget erst mal etwas aufgebraucht, gab letzte Woche ein TV-Gerät...


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Hab ich mitbekommen 

Also eine günstige Alternative zum Kit-Objektiv wäre zB. das Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 - lichtstark,schneller AF,halbwegs günstig..

Noch günstiger wär zB. das Canon EF 50mm 1.8 - wobei das ne Festbrennweite ist und Anfänger damit meisstens nicht so klarkommen..

--------

Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen was dir so gefallen hat usw..

Bin gespannt :-)

_


----------



## Ogil (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich stand vor ein paar Monaten vor der selben Entscheidung und wollte eigentlich auch so eine Bridge-Cam kaufen.

Die etwas gehobeneren Varianten (Lumix G1 und so) gehen dabei aber deutlich in den Preisbereich der Einstiegs-DSLRs. Beim Befummeln verschiedener Cams im Laden nervte mich dann vor allem die Haptik der Bridge-Cams. Die wirken im Vergleich zu den DLSRs doch deutlich billiger (billiges Plastik, sehr leicht usw.). Dafuer bieten sie massenhaft Funktionen und Spielereien die man nicht unbedingt bei den Einstiegs-DSLRs bekommt (allerdings auch nicht unbedingt braucht - LiveView und so z.B.). 

Ich wuerde an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall die verschiedenen Cams mal im Laden anschauen und in die Hand nehmen. Technische Daten und Testberichte sind immer eins - aber letztlich musst Du damit klarkommen, Dich damit wohlfuehlen.

PS: Bei mir ist es dann eine D3000 geworden - wobei ich mittlerweile schon ueberlege zu einer D90 zu upgraden...


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

Gestern abend hatte ich diverse in der Hand, doch das mit der Haptik stimmt wirklich - die Panasonic sieht solider aus als sie ist. Hm doch vielleicht noch etwas warten und dann eine DSLR ? Wäre dann ca März - denke so wird es sein, bis dahin gibts eh wieder neue Angebote. Danke schonmal für die feedbacks


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Bei mir ist es dann eine D3000 geworden - wobei ich mittlerweile schon ueberlege zu einer D90 zu upgraden...


_
Was fehlt dir bei der D3000? :-)

----------

@Wolfmania : 

Ich würd an deiner Stelle ein wenig sparen bzw. warten und dann zu einer DSLR greifen - kannst den Thread dann ja nochmal hochpushen.

Wie gesagt..man muss ja nicht sofort 5 Objektive kaufen - erstmal schauen welche Bereiche du so fotografieren willst und danach dann was aussuchen.

Meiner Meinung nach aufjeden Fall die bessere Variante..ich finde das die Haptik ein sehr wichtiger Punkt ist..deshalb kommt für mich auch nur die 50D / 7D oder die D90 in Frage..alles andere ist mir zu klein..und für alles darüber fehlt mir erstmal das Geld ;-)_


----------



## Ogil (15. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Was fehlt dir bei der D3000? :-)
> _



Die meisten Probleme der D3000 (Rauschen beginnt bei recht niedriger ISO, lahm bei bestimmten Modi) sind ja mit der D3100 gefixt. Was ich darueber hinaus gern haette waere DOF-Preview.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2010)

_Alles klar - ist verständlich ;-)_


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner geheimt Tipp guck mal bei Pentax die machen sehr gute Kameras haben aber ein viel besseres Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ham halt einfach nicht soviel Werbung wie Canon oder Nikon. Und von der Canon eos 1000d kann ich abraten da das Objektiev scheisse ist da kein Bildstabilisator drin ist und die Bildqualität nicht wirklich überzeugen ist vor allem beim Iso wert soll die Kamera sehr mager sein.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2010)

_Weil man an einer DSLR auch nur ein Objektiv benutzt..es gibt gibt genug günstige Alternativen..

Und das bei einer Einsteiger-DSLR hier und da mal was nicht passt sollte jedem selbst klar sein.._


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2010)

auch für eine Einsteiger Kamera ist die Canon nicht zum empfehlen und Canon obejektieve kosten immer um 100euro mehr als pentax, ich kauf mir die Pentax k-x die nur 100 euro mehr kostet und dafür deutlich mehr bringt und auch eigentlich eine einsteiger Kamera ist aber auch die fähigkeiten für Profis hat.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. Dezember 2010)

Nokia N8


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

So, habe nun noch einmal Bilder mit meiner alten Spiegelreflex gemacht - ja so klassisch mit 36er Film Iso 200 + 400 - und was soll ich sagen: erst mal keine digitale Spiegelreflex denn die Fotos sind immer noch klasse ! Sehe also momentan doch keinen Bedarf an einer DSRL, auch wenn man die Fotos vorher nicht sehen kann. Aber das Entwickeln ist ja so günstig geworden, 1 - 10 Cent pro 10x15 Foto, echt super. Werde aber von einem Freund die DSRL ausleihen und ein Wochenende knipsen um zu vergleichen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Welche ist es denn?

Aufjeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung - besser als das was du zuerst im Kopf hattest ;-)_


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Minolta Dynax 500si mit 3 Objektiven - glaub von 1995 -


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Schönes Gerät - kannst den Thread ja nochmal nutzen wenn du irgendwann umsteigen willst.

Viel Spaß weiterhin :-)_


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

ok grazie *knipst den Thread aus*


----------



## Thomas Weber (5. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir nur raten, gleich eine DSLR zu kaufen. Bridgekameras sind super aber auch sehr teuer. Warte lieber noch ein paar Monate und spar dir auf eine gute SLR, zB ich habe die Canon450D. Die ist nicht schlecht. Die hat um die 600 Euro gekostet. Ich würde aber sagen, wenn du richtig gute Fotos haben möchtest brauchst du schon so eine um die 1,000 Euro...


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Dann brauch er gute Objektive und keinen Body für 1000€ - aber das ist wieder was ganz anderes.._


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

Huhu, nun hatte ich mehrer Sony Alphas in der Hand und da passen auch meine alten Minolta-Objektive drauf - das wird es wohl werden. Jemand Erfahrung mit Sony DSLR's?


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2011)

_Naja..mir persönlich gefallen sie nicht - technisch sollen (zumindest die günstigen Modelle) auch nicht ganz so der Bringer sein - schau dich am besten mal beim Sony-Unterforum im DSLR-Forum um - Hier solltest du fündig werden.
_


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Januar 2011)

Huhu, ich schon wieder....und hatte heut mittag die Canon EOS 550d und Nikon 3100 in der Hand - klasse Geräte ! Wobei die EOS für mich besser zu bedienen ist, währen die Nikon wertiger wirkt. Werde mein Budget wohl neu ansetzen und hier zuschlagen...


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_Beides gute Kameras - wichtiger sind aber wie immer die Objektive - da schon was im Auge? :-)_


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Januar 2011)

hm sollte mit Dir privat chatten, was Painschkes ? 
Naja bei der Canon is ein 18-55er dabei und bei der Nikon gibts auch so eins oder mit Aufpreis ein 18-105er glaub ich. Mal sehn welcher Händler noch was zupacken will oder ob's wo welches Angebot gibt. Hier im Saturn ist z.B. die kleine Canon EOS 1000 mit 2 Objektiven für 400,-€ im Angebot...auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## tonygt (14. Januar 2011)

Canon 1000 Eos kann ich dir nur von Abraten. Hab mich einen Monat über verschiedene Kamers informiert und viele viele Testberichte durchgelesen und die Canon Eos 1000 ist einfach eine Kamera von Canon unter 500 Euro die aber nicht Ansatzweise die Leistung erbringt die man mit vieleicht 100 Euro mehr bei anderen Herstellern oder für 200 Euro mehr bei einer besseren Canon bekommt.
Ich würd dir einfach empfehlen in einen kleinen Foto Laden zu gehen und dich zu beraten die haben deutlich mehr Ahnung und sind meist auch freundlicher als bei Saturn oder Media Markt.
Und viele Testberichte lesen und vergleichen.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> hm sollte mit Dir privat chatten, was Painschkes ?
> Naja bei der Canon is ein 18-55er dabei und bei der Nikon gibts auch so eins oder mit Aufpreis ein 18-105er glaub ich. Mal sehn welcher Händler noch was zupacken will oder ob's wo welches Angebot gibt. Hier im Saturn ist z.B. die kleine Canon EOS 1000 mit 2 Objektiven für 400,-€ im Angebot...auch nicht schlecht.


_
Kannst du gern machen - musst mir nur das Programm nennen :-)

Die 1000D is halt wirklich der unterste Einstieg - wieviel Budget hast du denn nun zur verfügung?

Die Kitobjektive sind halt auch nicht so der Brüller.

----

Schonmal ein paar Cams in der Hand gehabt? (Von der 550D und der D3100 mal abgesehen)

Haptik ist wie gesagt das A und O._


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Am Wochenende war ich wieder viel fotografieren mit der analogen Kamera, 3 Filme gemacht, war gutes Wetter hier. Macht wieder viel Spaß. Somit werden wir das Budget etwas erweitern. Am Wochenende kommen Freunde und die haben die EOS 1000d, da kann ich die genauer testen. Die EOS 550d fand ich bis dato am Besten im Laden. Ende Februar kann gekauft werden, bis dahin wird getestet und Preise verglichen. Werde auch noch in ein richtiges Fotogeschäft gehen, mal als Alternative zu Saturn etc. Wobei es im Saturn eine erstaunlich gute Beratung gab, ein kompetenter und freundlicher Typ. Wer hätte das gedacht ?!


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Stimmt..manchmal stehen da echt ganz nette Leute rum - leider viel zu wenig :-)

Wie hoch wird denn dein "erweitertes Budget" in etwa sein? 
_


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

och mal sehn wie viel meine Frau so erlaubt^^ aber so 800 rum denke ich, später dann noch ein weiteres Objektiv.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Joa - das passt doch schonmal - was soll denn am Anfang für ein Objektiv dabei sein? Was "kurzes" alâ 17-50mm oder sowas? Oder eher nen Telezoom?_


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Nikon hat da das 18-105er oder so das wär natürlich klasse.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Joa..aber halt ein Kit-Objektiv - wobei das eins der besseren ist.

Hattest mal sowas wie D90 o.ä - also einer der Größeren - in der Hand?_


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

nein noch nicht, doch das klingt gleich ne Spur teurer oder..? Wenn allein das Gehäuse 600-700 Euro kostet...


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2011)

Die D90 mit 1 Objektiv wird Dich wahrscheinlich knapp ueber 800€ kosten. Ist halt die Frage, was Du bei Deinem 800€-Budget alles eingeplant hast. Leider gibt es halt wenig "dazwischen". Bei Nikon entweder die D3100 oder dann die D90. Die D5000 is halt im Prinzip ne aufgebohrte D3000 mit Liveview und Videofunktion. Wuerde ich persoenlich nicht kaufen...


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

ist denn die D90 so viel besser ? Ich mein Qualität ist die Hauptsache, Livewiev oder Video ist zweitrangig bei mir - bin eh ein alter Analog-Fotograf. Ich sag mal das Best möglich für rund 800€ gerne...soll ja lang halten die Kamera...noch ne andere Frage: wenn es z.B. eine Nikon oder Canon wird, dann kann man doch gebrauchte Objektive von analog-Kameras der entspr. Marken verwenden oder ? Die müßten dann nur AF haben oder ?


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Naja..viel besser..was meinst du denn? Sie hat für mich zB. eine bessere Haptik (wobei sie mir immernoch zu klein ist) - mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und halt einfach ein paar mehr Spielereien..

Wie Ogil schon sagte..mit 800€ könnte es ein wenig knapp werden - aber dir eine "kleine" Cam alâ D3100 oder 1000D anzuschaffen wäre mMn. nicht Sinnvoll.

Schau dir die D90 aufjeden Fall mal genauer an - mit dem 18-105mm sollte sie bei etwa 800€ liegen - zumindest laut Geizhals - du könntest aber auch "nur" den Body nehmen und dann zB. das Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 - ist halt schön Lichtstark und aufjeden Fall besser als das Kit-Objektiv - dafür natürlich weniger Brennweite.

Schau dich wie gesagt mal um - vllt sagt dir die Haptik der D90 ja auch garnicht zu.._


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2011)

Ich werf mal wieder Pentax in den raum ^^
Es gibt auch andere Firmen die halt ein nicht so gutes Werbe Konzept haben sowohl von der Bild Qualität als auch vom Preist/Leistungs Verhältnis Marken wie Canon Nikon vorraus sind.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

Huhu, es wird nun eine Nikon D3100 - also Thema erledigt^^ Gruß & Dank an alle


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2011)

_Hast sie auch in der Hand gehabt? Haptik passt?

Welche(s) Objektiv(e) hast du dir ausgesucht? 

Wieso "nur" die D3100? :-)_


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

Hi, erst mal mit dem Kit-Objektiv 18-55 VR, liegt super in der Hand und ist genau so wie ich es brauche. Mehr ist erst mal nciht nötig, die Qualität ist schon super. Danach wird es noch ein 2. besseres Objektiv geben, ein lichtstarkes denke ich. Und sie ist recht günstig mit 500,-€, dann noch Filter und Stativ dazu - paßt


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2011)

Nunja painschecks wieso nur die D3100, glaub für Anfänger ist diese genau die richtige Kamera und für Fortgeschrittene genau so. Denn sie bietet ein gutes Maß für die Leute die gerade in dem Gebiet einsteigen und für Leute die sich nach einer Allround-kamera umschauen. Habe mir die selbe bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2011)

_Ist auch eine tolle Einsteiger-Cam - ich meinte eigentlich nur die Größe - denn im Gegensatz zur D90 o.ä ist sie schon recht klein ;-)

Wünsch euch beiden aufjeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem "Schnuckelchen" :-)

Hier ist der D3100-Beispielbilder-Thread im DSLR-Forum zu finden. _


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

danköö  werden wir haben gell ?!


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2011)

_Wieso der "böse" Smiley? 

Sora macht dann erstmal ein Bild von seinem Zimmer ;-)_


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

Huhu, zu der Nikon gibts nun auch das Objektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das ist echt super, wenn man mit weniger Licht oder mit Portrait arbeiten will. Hatte es als Test drauf und lohnt sich wirklich ! Mal sehn was painschkes dazu sagt ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2011)

_Was soll ich groß dazu sagen? Wie du schon gesagt hast - für Portrait eine gute Linse - viel Spaß damit! :-)_


----------

